
Show HN: masterkey – secure interactive password manager using Go and NACL - roughly27
http://github.com/johnathanhowell/masterkey
======
zokier
> Passwords are always encrypted using a scrypt key derived from the input
> passphrase

If this is correct then I'm not sure if it's best approach. My understanding
is that in for example keepass there is a separate random key that is used to
encrypt the data, and then this key is encrypted using whatever method user
uses.

~~~
StavrosK
Yes, this is so you can change the password without needing to encrypt
everything again.

------
thinkmassive
I'm always interested in seeing new open source password management solutions.
Unfortunately being limited to user/pass/location is a deal-breaker for me.
The only decent tool I've found that provides additional fields is KeePassX.

~~~
aserafini
pass lets you add any field you want:
[https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)

~~~
tex0
pass is very nice, but has some annyoing useability quirks.

~~~
ncouture
Would you care to elaborate?

